# Fernwartung, VPN, Ethernet und ähnliche Probleme



## HSThomas (9 März 2010)

Guten Tag,


ich bin ja hier sicherlich nicht der einzige, der mitunter Fernwartung an Anlagen durchführen muss, die etwas weiter von zu Hause weg sind.

Ich wollte mal fragen, wie Ihr das so macht.

Bei der letzten Anlage ging ich von der irrigen Annahme aus, dass es reichen würde, wenn der Kunde mir eine VPN-Verbindung einrichtet und ich dann ganz gemütlich per VPN-Client, RSLinx und RSLogix auf meine Anlage zugreifen kann.
Weit gefehlt. Ich kann nichts anpingen, ich kann nichts einstellen, ich kann nichts erreichen - garnichts.

Momentan habe ich ziemlich den Kaffee auf und würde mir eigentlich gerne eine weitere Reise nach Polen ersparen - zumal es wohl nur Kleinscheiss an der Anlage ist.


Gibt es nicht die Möglichkeit, eine Art Router/Firewall/IT-Geschnubsel einzubauen, über das ich mich direkt nur in mein Anlagennetz einwähle?

Wenn ich mir ansehe, wie leicht man mit Teamviewer direkt durch alle möglichen Netzwerke und Firewalls hindurch auf ein Netz zugreifen kann - muss sowas doch möglich sein.


Hat da vielleicht jemand Vorschläge?



Gruß

Hauke


----------



## TCP/IP (9 März 2010)

Hallo,

die Konfiguration von Firewalls ist mit eingehende Verbindungen immer ein Riesenaufwand, bis es dann endlich funktioniert. Wenn sich an der Maschine etwas ändert, muss man die Konfiguration erneut anpassen.

Wesentlich einfacher: Serverlösungen im Internet, zu dem sich Servicetechniker und Maschine einwählen:

http://www.ade24.de/
http://www.mbconnect24.net/
http://www.mdex.de/
http://www.ewon.biz/en/Products/find-an-ewon-product.html?id=8

tcp


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 März 2010)

hier gibt es noch einen FAQ, vlt hilft der http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=30458


----------



## HSThomas (12 März 2010)

So, mitlerweile habe ich eine weitere Polenreise hinter mir.

Mein Fazit daraus ist, dass man einer CompactLogix L32E nur eine gewisse Menge an Umänderungen der Etherneteinstellungen zumuten kann. Wenn diese Menge überschritten wird, macht der Ethernetport Schwierigkeiten und die SPS muss ein bisschen getätschelt werden, bis Sie wieder läuft.


Ich habe unsere Anlage jetzt erstmal vom Kundennetz getrennt, um weiteren Schwierigkeiten vorzubeugen und werde in Ruhe nach einer guten Lösung suchen, die wir dann regelmässig einsetzen können.

Bei der ersten Suche bin ich auf eine Firma namens "Yellownetcom" aus Rheine gestossen. Die haben anscheinend ein System, in dass man sich aus dem Internet heraus einloggen kann und das sich dann wie eine lokale Netzwerkkarte am Rechner verhält.
Vielleicht ist sowas ja auch für den ein oder anderen interessant.

Wenn ich damit Erfahrungen sammeln konnte, werde ich die mal hier mitteilen.


Ansonsten natürlich vielen Dank für Eure (wirklich sehr) schnellen Antworten. Ich werde die Richtung auch weiterverfolgen.


Gruß 

Hauke


----------



## Question_mark (13 März 2010)

*Sollte auch gut funktionieren*

Hallo,

oder hier :

http://www.deltalogic.de/content/view/101/100/lang,de/

Gruß

Question_mark


----------

